# The Emulator Zone



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 8, 2013)

Who here is into emulators? Which emulators do you have and which games?

I have P64k .... And I play a shitload of N64 games on it, so not even gonna make a list of games for that one.. I found out something awesome, with the project64K emulator, you can play super smash bros online. How badass is that? So if you wanna get beat, let me know  .. already destroyed one member here lol.

And visual boy advance, so I can get my pokemon in.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't normally like emulators but here's a few links for sites that you can play the games on for free. The virtual apple 2 site has Wasteland and the Oregon Trail.

http://www.virtualapple.org/

http://www.atarimania.com/pgemainsoft.awp?type=G&system=2


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Feb 9, 2013)

emulators are my type of gaming... Super mario 3, contra, punch out, excite bike, etc... I have a hacked wii and really only use it for the emulators, the new games are beyond my gaming level... Although I'm learning how to play skate on the wii fit board...


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

lol hep! this topic again? didnt we all do this like a couple months ago? hell probably been longer than that. i might fire the old emulator up later and play with you if you want.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> lol hep! this topic again? didnt we all do this like a couple months ago? hell probably been longer than that. i might fire the old emulator up later and play with you if you want.


You guys only showed my p64 lol. p64k is where it's at! 

Do you have super smash bros? Cuz if you do, hit me up


Paper mario is the shit.. I wish I could play perfect dark but my laptop sucks


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You guys only showed my p64 lol. p64k is where it's at!
> 
> Do you have super smash bros? Cuz if you do, hit me up
> 
> ...


yes i have super smash bros and i might play later if i get bored enough. never really figured out the online playing so might have to walk me through getting that part set up. and paper mario? thats gotta be the worst mario game out there isnt it? mario 64 is where its at


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> You guys only showed my p64 lol. p64k is where it's at!
> 
> Do you have super smash bros? Cuz if you do, hit me up
> 
> ...


Just buy perfect dark on ebay.

Here you go Heph, factory sealed copy for $24.99. You can get a loose copy from $3 to $10.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-Dark-Nintendo-64-N64-NEW-SEALED-/140913234799?pt=Video_Games_Games&hash=item20cf15536f


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 9, 2013)

drolove said:


> yes i have super smash bros and i might play later if i get bored enough. never really figured out the online playing so might have to walk me through getting that part set up. and paper mario? thats gotta be the worst mario game out there isnt it? mario 64 is where its at


Not the worst.. Dr.mario.. That's the worst imo. 

I'll get you setup when you're down to play. But we'll have to devote like an hour to setting it up since we're both gonna get so lost figuring out technology lol.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 9, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Not the worst.. Dr.mario.. That's the worst imo.


You forget about Hotel Mario Heph?

[video=youtube;DwkkZ5_I9Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwkkZ5_I9Jk[/video]


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Not the worst.. Dr.mario.. That's the worst imo.
> 
> I'll get you setup when you're down to play. But we'll have to devote like an hour to setting it up since we're both gonna get so lost figuring out technology lol.


lol i hear ya. ill let you know when i got a couple hours to blow here. if not tomorrow for sure.


----------



## drolove (Feb 9, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> You forget about Hotel Mario Heph?
> 
> [video=youtube;DwkkZ5_I9Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwkkZ5_I9Jk[/video]


ewwww.......


----------



## ruffrider (Feb 28, 2013)

i actually forgot the emulators i had until earlier today when i was cleanin up my pc. I got ZSNES which is Super Nintendo i play mad Mario on that bitch got Super Mario All-Stars which has all of tho i prefer Super Mario 3, also got Yoshis island 1 & 2 and Donkey Kong of course. Then i got the Fusion which is Sega Genesis i like rocking Sonic on that also Mortal Kombat can keep me amused for hours haha. sorry for bumping an old thread couldnt resist


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 28, 2013)

No way you can bump an "old" thread when the subforum itself is new haha


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

I have an NES, SNES, Sega (it's the fusion so it has the Genesis, Master System, etc), Gamecube, Dreamcast, Gameboy (Regular Gameboy to Advance), and Gamegear. I have a controller that I can plug into my computer so that's pretty rad, and I can also hook up my PC to my TV so it's pretty awesome. Free retro gaming 4 lyfe.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Mar 4, 2013)

smok3h said:


> I have an NES, SNES, Sega (it's the fusion so it has the Genesis, Master System, etc), Gamecube, Dreamcast, Gameboy (Regular Gameboy to Advance), and Gamegear. I have a controller that I can plug into my computer so that's pretty rad, and I can also hook up my PC to my TV so it's pretty awesome. Free retro gaming 4 lyfe.


Yeah I have a PC controller.. But I like to use my ps3 remote  .. Damn you hook it up to your TV eh? You have me beat!


----------



## smok3h (Mar 4, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Yeah I have a PC controller.. But I like to use my ps3 remote  .. Damn you hook it up to your TV eh? You have me beat!


I don't always hook it up to my TV, but my desktop is close enough to my TV that it doesn't take much work at all when i want to.

But even if I don't do that, I recently bought a 24" HD LED monitor for my PC, so it's still the tits on here.


----------

